# where did the snow go?



## landcare pa (Dec 2, 2004)

what happen to all te snow? Is anyone getting any? And if so where.


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

here in central ohio we hit 60 last week


----------



## Chevy05 (Apr 22, 2005)

Oh, sorry I thought I heard someone mention Global Warming.........:angry: 

Need snow..

Ryan


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm looking at it like this: IT's time to make sure that everything is ready to go when it does snow. 4 or 5 times a day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
At least we still have 3 months where we can expect some snow.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Here in Northern, NJ, we've only had 3 total snow's, and only 2 of them were really plowable. We need to get a real dumping soon (10"+). Long term forecasts are are calling for lots more snow towards the end of January, and into the rest of winter, let's hope so!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

We got a whopping 1.5" yesterday/last night... salted one lousy parking lot. :realmad:


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*snowless*

Every time we purchase serious new snow equipment we get a lame winter! We purchased a $ 4400. snowblower in october, although that isin't so bad, the real issue is that snowblower attaches to a $26000. KUBOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


----------



## racer67x (Jan 31, 2003)

lawn king said:


> Every time we purchase serious new snow equipment we get a lame winter! We purchased a $ 4400. snowblower in october, although that isin't so bad, the real issue is that snowblower attaches to a $26000. KUBOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :realmad: :realmad: :realmad:


I feel your pain..lol 
got everything ready and went crazy first two weeks of December,then nothing.

bought my first plow because of the blizzard of '93.

hasn't snowed like that since,guess its kinda like washing your truck and making it rain


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

derekbroerse said:


> We got a whopping 1.5" yesterday/last night... salted one lousy parking lot. :realmad:


How come no one else wanted it salted or plowed?

I got a few places that want it plowed and sanded at only 1/2 an inch (a couple gas stations and a computer place)


----------



## crazymike (Oct 22, 2004)

Here is what I ask you to do.


Remove plow, plow mounts, etc... from truck.

Reinstall valance if applicable.

Wash the truck and summarize the plow.

Get out your summer mats.

Put out your lawn furniture

Move the snowblower to the back of the garage and lawn equipment to the front

Summarize the snowmobile, get out the motorcycle.


If we all do this, it should snow!


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

weve only had 1 plowable storm the entire season , dec 9th, nothing since then, besides a 1 1/2 inch storm.....:realmad:


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

landcare pa said:


> what happen to all te snow? Is anyone getting any? And if so where.


We got dumped on Jan 3rd,18-20", 1/2" on the 4th, 1" on the 5th. I just finished cleaning up Sat afternoon. Needed to make 2 more pushes at the last job but a hose blew so I was done. Luckly it was an angle hose and I had the plow all the way up.

Gene


----------



## THREE W (Jan 18, 2002)

Not any better here in the Northwest, only snow is very high in the mountains, have not plowed yet, this is the lastest I have ever gone without a plow event.

Had some freezing rain in early December, so have only de-iced several times, got to hurry, around here by mid February the odds of plowing are slim


----------



## NickyBombs (Dec 9, 2005)

*Damn that Global Warming*

Same here. Seems every year that goes by the winters get warmer. Oh Well at least we still got landscaping and sealcoating!


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

all the snow is in japan they got 13ft of our white stuff thats where it all is


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

warmer winters? i'm in ohio. last year in jan. it was colder than a well diggers ass in alaska, for the whole month. that was just after we got 18" of snow then it warmed up and rained, then got bone chilling cold and froze everything and my electric was out for 6 days strait!!! after everything returned to normal it went up to 65 degrees than plummeted to the teens and low 20's for all of january. did i mention in the midst of that 18" of snow my heater core plugged, and i spent 3 strait days with just enough "not even luke warm" air blowing out of my heater. needless to say i froze my F---ing ass off!!!!!!


----------



## SGLC (Jan 7, 2005)

We were averaging minus 30 and lower "celsius" weather last year at one point. Everything goes in cycles....you get some winters with a lot of snow, then some with no snow. The way the world turns lol.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Here's what I'm going on...

Farmers Almanac


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Winter Land Man said:


> How come no one else wanted it salted or plowed?
> 
> I got a few places that want it plowed and sanded at only 1/2 an inch (a couple gas stations and a computer place)


People around here just haven't caught on yet. As the US is a lot more "sue-happy" than Canada, it just hasn't become a mainstream issue here yet.

The one lot I salt on a regular basis is a large chain grocery store who has obviously been bitten once before. They have a basically zero-tolerance for snow and ice. I keep their local lot spotless, it's like my trophy lot!! I love how the neighbours on both sides are snow/ice covered, then there is a line and the parking lot and ALL sidewalks (even those that the town is supposed to be covering) are perfectly clean. Such a contrast.

Any of the others I salt are on-call only, mainly if there is glare-ice or freezing rain. I keep a 2" trigger on everyone.

Some lots here don't get plowed unless there is over 6" of snow.


----------

